# altq help



## wonslung (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm about to setup a shared dedicated server, and i'd like to set it up in such a way that all clients get a fair share of bandwidth.  The internet is a 100 Mb/s line more or less, it's pretty steady.

I've figured out how to limit each jail to a percentage of the bandwidth but what i'd LIKE to do is set it up where they can use more bandwidth if one of the other users isn't using it at the moment....

so lets say i have 4 users and i have 100 Mb/s total...i don't want to just set each user at 25 Mb/s total...i want them to be able to use 100 Mb/s if neither of the other 3 are using it at that time, and if they are, i want it to split...

each "user" is in a jail....so how would i go about this with altq? i've read that it should be possible but the manpage isn't 100% clear on this.
Thanks


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 15, 2009)

See the QUEUEING/ALTQ section on the pf.conf() man page.

The "borrow" option should be what you're looking for if you want to allow users to use the unused bandwidth. Note that it is only available for cbq though.


----------

